# OVR cost..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

My truck has never been off pavement. How much should it take ($$$) to get the OVR basics.. Which would include a new jack..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I just got a 48" "hi lift" style jack at Harbor Freight for $30. The scissor type seemed too small and the hydraulic ones seemed too bulky.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey FB, is this the one you got?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Hey FB, is this the one you got?


It's still in the box, but it looks like that's the same one.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How are you going to put that under the car to jack it up?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo T, you makin' it to the Spring Fling?

Actually, FB got that for our little ORV group, hopefully we won't need to use it. I think that plate on the jack goes onto the jack point on your car. You lift up (using the board as a base), then fill in the hole with sand. Hope this helps. . . and hope that thing works!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Uh, Fishbait, I hope the intended vehicle has hard jack points for the "high-lift" knock off to work on. Plastic-bumpered vehicles probably need not apply...

Also, just MHO, but a genuine Hi-Lift runs less than $100, why take a chance on a knock off? If you can't get the vehicle out yourself and had to get a tow, it'd probably cost 3 times as much.  You can get a Hi-Lift 60" Cast/Stamped for $63 from Summit Racking, plus shipping.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I was thinking to put that jack right in the receiver and lift the whole vehicle. Will that work?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree with AK on this one. Just so happens I got all my Hi-Lift stuff from Summit too. Best price and good service.

As far as lifting by your receiver? Might work but I would be concerned about it slipping out.

I picked up a few attachments that might work on the knock off too. One grabs the bumper from below with the jack attachment point above. Works, but I don't care for it. The other one is two short ropes connected to coated hooks. They go inside your wheel and lifts the wheel. That works GREAT!! I can lift the whole side of my Cherokee by one wheel in less than a minute. Setup included. That's from the time I sit the jack on the ground. Summit has it. Picture:










Also, I got a receiver mount for the jack. Keeps it out of the way. From a private party. If you're interested in that let me know and I'll send you the guy's email.
.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*ak is right on...*

its actually pretty useless unless you have solid points around the edge of the vehicle. don't get one unless you know it will raise you vehicle. my advise is don't let the first time you use the high lift be on the day you're stuck. and be sure that you engage the brakes so the truck doesn't roll forward or back. and also remember if you're planning to put it in the receiver hitch and jack it up the vehicle will certianlly list to one side or the other. 
there is video called 'UNSTUCK' or 'GETTING UNSTUCK' i can't remeber which, buts worth taking a look at. 
just my .02


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ralph said:


> its actually pretty useless unless you have solid points around the edge of the vehicle. don't get one unless you know it will raise you vehicle. *my advise is don't let the first time you use the high lift be on the day you're stuck. *  and be sure that you engage the brakes so the truck doesn't roll forward or back. and also remember if you're planning to put it in the receiver hitch and jack it up the vehicle will certianlly list to one side or the other.
> there is video called 'UNSTUCK' or 'GETTING UNSTUCK' i can't remeber which, buts worth taking a look at.
> just my .02


Agree. Try it out a few times at home keeping in mind the conditions on the beach. That's the reason I ended up getting attachments for the jack. In my case, it's pretty useless without them. 
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

As Ralph pointed out, don’t make the first time you use any of your recovery gear the time you are stuck!!! Get your gear and know how/where to use it. I spent a fishless Saturday at the beach going around the XJ jacking it up and down in the sand… yeah folks thought I was a nut. Good experience because it is MUCH different than jacking it on the gravel driveway!

You mentioned you have a crew you wheel with, great. Get a few good tow straps; they will be your first line of recovery. Recovery points on your vehicle, get them and know how to use them. You don’t want the tide coming in and you all are looking at your plastic bumper cover wondering where to pull from. Be they hooks, receivers or a bumper each has their pros and cons. A shovel.. or a few.. one for each vehicle. Boards of assorted sizes, an axe or hatchet, first aid kit… all the basics. Anywhere from $100 to several hundred bucks depending on your needs. Think of it this way... How much would a tow be or what is your vehicle worth spending on insurance?

The HiLift. I have a 60” from Summit, great little toy but mighty heavy. I also have receivers front and rear on my XJ. The front is a JCR stage 2 bumper with D-rings, the back is an overdone class 3 hitch (I could haul no where near its ratings!). I have lifted the front and back with the jack, pretty scary using the receiver as mentioned! Move the base out a little and dig it into the sand then tilt the top towards the vehicle, a little better stability. Bubba’s strap, the lift mate, is a jewel. Tire, D-ring, safety chain holes… all worked great and I felt safe using them. 

I fish remote beaches so I have more equipment in case of stupidity. Example: three jacks, the HiLift, a hydraulic floor jack and a scissor. My XJ is only worth a couple hundred $ but not having to walk or carry all my crap out… priceless!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey KMW, sorry about the thread jack.  

I appreciate all the good advice and safety tips you guys have given. F&C, Okimavich, Chump, and myself familiarized ourselves with the operation of the jack and figured out the tow points on F&Cs vehicle last night. We will also be rolling with other members of our crew so that we can take advantage of tow vehicles if the need arises. BubbaBlue, thanks for that attachment idea. I'll get one of those before Spring Fling. 

AK, eat my shorts!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> AK, eat my shorts!


Man, such hostility!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

not a problem...



fishbait said:


> Hey KMW, sorry about the thread jack.
> 
> I appreciate all the good advice and safety tips you guys have given. F&C, Okimavich, Chump, and myself familiarized ourselves with the operation of the jack and figured out the tow points on F&Cs vehicle last night. We will also be rolling with other members of our crew so that we can take advantage of tow vehicles if the need arises. BubbaBlue, thanks for that attachment idea. I'll get one of those before Spring Fling.
> 
> AK, eat my shorts!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Woodchuck said:


> ... Bubba’s strap, the lift mate, is a jewel. Tire, D-ring, safety chain holes… all worked great and I felt safe using them. ...


Cool! Didn't think of hanging them off the safety chain holes.  My hitches are inset pretty far so the bumper may get in the way, but I'm going to check that out next chance I get. 



fishbait said:


> ... BubbaBlue, thanks for that attachment idea. I'll get one of those before Spring Fling. ...


I think they have them at 4x4 Unlimited in Laurel but I got mine from Summit Racing. Price was much better at Summit even with postage. 

Like has been said, try out any setup at home first before you depend on it at the beach.  
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

This is the reason I travel on the sand with my buddies.

Cost of all the stuff needed to get yourself out: BOCU BUCKS

Cost of your friends pushing and pulling: FREE  

I'm kidding guys, those are all great ideas . . . I HOPE I NEVER HAVE TO USE ANY OF THEM!!!!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*bubba, woodchuck and atlantaking...*

make a lot of sense. see i bought my jack before i knew it would not lift my truck without some modifications. several $$$$ later i am better prepared to help myself out of a jam. one last piece of advise. carry two shovels; one long handle and the other a shorter version. when you're buried to the frame the long handle will help reach under the carriage.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Floor Jack*

How does a portable floor jack work on the beach ....


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I carry a good selection of boards, 12 (or 14) -1x4x2’, 6 - 2x12x1’, 2’x2’ ¾ ply and assorted smaller pieces. I have never been framed (because I drive an XJ!) but planned on raising by the HiLift enough to see/work underneath. Not 6’ in the air or anything just enough to get some working room. I can use the scissor jack w/boards to brace the bumper for security if needed. Dig out under the axel enough to slide in a few of the 1x4's and the jack. Then Jack up and fill in as I go. If needed, boards, carpet strips or clothing under the tires as I fill then drive off to safe ground, pick up all the sandy gear and find a better spot to fish! Might the jack get trashed after one or two uses? Sure, I would expect that but for $20 it can be replaced. As suggested in another thread, I also have a full size ******* anchor and the HiLift can be used for a winch.

I like to fish/camp in more remote areas and it’s either the dog and I or one other person. It would be nice (and safer) to go with a group but all my fishing buddies are married so spur of the moment trips are out for them. I made my recovery plans for how could I get myself out scenarios. Yes, a winch would be the bomb but I can not afford it. I spend too much money on tackle and fishing trips!!


----------

